
Jason Fried: Why work doesn't happen at work - michaelfairley
http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here are some previous submissions of this item:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951274> : a few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951266> : no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1941149> : no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1940035> : no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1938299> : a few comments

